# 4-Piston Brembo Brake Upgrade with 320mm Rotor



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Fantastic! I'd be very curious (and skeptical) if these would fit under the stock 17s, though I do know that the ATS was available with Brembos and 17s (I went through a number of fitment permutations when trying to find wheels for my brother's '18 Regal GS for winter that weren't 19s - the ATS 17s wouldn't clear his Brembos), but man would that be killer.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cool idea but how many states actually allow that?

My state doesn't.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Cool idea but how many states actually allow that?
> 
> My state doesn't.


Um, what?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Um, what?


Ummm spacers


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81
Stock Diesel 17's fit.
Clearance from the inside of the spokes to the caliper is an issue but otherwise they fit just fine.
I think I've got 15-16mm of spacer to make the 17's clear but as its another spacer stacked on top of the 10mm I don't intend to drive it like that.
A one-piece half inch spacer would probably be a better way to go to run that setup long term, If you trust it.
When I sold my Diesel I kept the stock 17's from it specifically because their shape required much less spacer to fit over the Brembos than the 17" Equinox five spokes I was previously using as storage wheels for the swap car.

Wasn't thinking of it at the time but it probably would have been a good idea to mention this in the original post. It's there now, will add pic later.

I've edited this for clarity more than once, sorry


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In Australia the 1.6T shares the diesel brakes and stud pattern, I actually have switched my 17x7 wheels to the 18x8 wheels of the SRI-V 1.6T. I replaced the original rotors for grooved and dimpled ones 8 years ago and have never looked back. My 2012 diesel is 10 years old now and I have never been let down by it. The blue car is my daughter's 2015 1.6T SRI-V hatchback.


----------

